# Olive Stuffed Meatballs with Yogurt Sauce



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

Meatballs
1 lb. groung beef
2 eggs
1 cup dry bread crumbs
2 cups lemon-lime carbonated drink
1 (10oz.) jar pimento stuffed green olives
1 t. garlic salt
1 t. onion salt

Yogurt Sauce
2 cucumbers
1 cup plain yougurt
2 t. vinegar
1 T. olive oil
1/2 t. salt
2 garlic cloves pressed

Rinse olives under cold water to remove brine and salt.  Dry on paper towels.  Combine all meatball ingredients except olives and mix well.  Mold meat mixture around each olive to make a meatball.  Broil in a jelly-roll pan on top rack in oven about 2 inches from the heat for 8 minutes, turning once.  To make yogurt sauce, peel the cucumber and halve lengthwise removing all of the seeds.  Grate cucumber and drain off excess liquid.  Combine with remaining sauce ingredients and mix until smooth. Serve warm meatballs with toothpicks and chilled sauce on the side.  the meatballs can be makde ahead and reheated.  Sauce should be refrigerated until ready to serve.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 9, 2005)

Cutting and pasting - what great party food!  TY!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 10, 2005)

I wonder what the 2 c of lemon-lime soda do?  Other than flavor do you think the carbination serves a purpose?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2005)

The soda adds sweetness with a lime undertone. Im not sure what, is ANYTHING the carbonation does for this dish though.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 10, 2005)

I've seen other recipes for meatballs/meatloaf where some soda is added - ? to keep the mixture 'light'?


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 1, 2005)

I just made this. I didnt use that much soda I used about 1 cup to about 3/4 lb of ground beef and about a cup of bread crumbs. Yeah the soda seems to keep the meat rather moist and soft inside, near where the olive is.

The olives tend to puff out of meatball as it broils. I did my meatballs for about 6 minutes per each side. longer than that and it burns. I used real onions in the meatbals and didnt use garlic in them since I had a lot of garlic in the yogurt.

They were very good. I think might want to try ground lamb or something like veal next. 

I added mint to the yogurt. I used some parsley on the meatballs.


----------

